# "We will be the majority soon" Muslims tell School board...



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...38yz3txvI2ZytsiJw&sig2=0JyLL7RB3op8QMXzK2Jddg

Sorry if this has been posted before. This shows the intent to overthrow American values and infest America with their values. We are fools to allow these people to keep immigrating here.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Think your line "we are fools" says it best.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Somebody comment a few days ago....

they are leaving other places to move to better places which they will then make just like the place they left...

My view is that Islam is a satanic cult


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll say it again, we need to remember that there are people who are intentionally importing countering cultures into this nation so that they can bring this nation down.

It's a shame we can't get our hands on those people.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Another minority wanting to push their agenda on the majority. When you go past saying let me live my life as I choose. To you must live your life to suit me. We have problems.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I almost, .....almost feel sorry for them.....they will be dropping like flies. No harm intended to our fellow islamic people that come here. cough....cough. When in Rome, do like the Romans do!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Somebody comment a few days ago....
> 
> they are leaving other places to move to better places which they will then make just like the place they left...
> 
> My view is that Islam is a satanic cult


Well once we are all gone or dead it should be an epic battle between Muslims and the illegal crowd from south of the border because they come here and do the same thing.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

When this happens, then TSHTF.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Truth in what was proclaimed. They are out breeding us. Abortion and a low birth rate is helping the surge of Islamic soon to be domination. Those in charge accept fat envelopes and stand by and do nothing or worse yet actively make it happen. Know the history of Islam and you will understand.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

This, my friends, is what sh*t sounds like when it hits the fan.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The United states used to pay a ransom to the Barbary pirates(Muslims) to allow safe passage through their waters.
In 1786, Thomas Jefferson and John Adams met with the ambassador from Tripoli, a Muslim. They asked about why his region was pirating American ships and enslaving their people, and why that area of the world held hostility toward the new country of America if they had never had previous contact with either of each other. The ambassador's response was cringe-worthy. He claimed that these acts were their *RIGHT* because Islam's law was written based on the prophet's words, and that any country that did not recognize their authority were considered sinners and that it was their "right and duty to make war upon them wherever they could be found." This stuck with Jefferson.
The United States continued to pay that ransom for the next 15 years.

Until Jefferson became president...

Upon assuming office, Jefferson received a demand from the leader of Tripoli for an immediate $225,000 and repeating payments of $25,000 a year from then on.
Jefferson refused. Tripoli declared war.
One of his first acts as president was to send the newly created U.S. Navy to the Barbary Coast to put down the slavery, murder, and robbery committed by the Muslims of those states. The US fully committed to the war, and eventually the surrounding Muslim countries that had joined Tripoli gave up, as did Tripoli.
The entire war with the Barbary nations is where the line, "to the shores of Tripoli" come from in the Marine Corps. hymn.

This problem is not new, folks.
The only thing that's changed, from then 'til now, is the idiocy of those in charge.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I think they said.. "you must fight well or pay well"

we use to fight well... now our politicians pay well


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I trully believe it is time for another crusade. This Muslim problem is getting out of hand. I'm sorry but I don't believe there is such thing as moderate Muslim. If the Koran commands its followers to kill or enslave people of different faith, to me they all are the enemy.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It was raw violence that has stopped each Great Jihad. After the last Great Jihad, the West moved forward financially and the Muslim world stayed behind. Everything changed when oil was found under the feet of the camels. Now, they have bought governments, payed for the construction of mosques throughout the West (thereby claiming the lands for Allah) and are moving people into those lands.

Making matters worse, the people of the West have succumbed to the notion of political correctness and multiculturalism while at the same time becoming less spiritual and more carnal. Western societies are dying at their own hands and Islam is, once again, on the march.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Sorry can't feel sorry for a refugee that won't stand up and fight for himself. When 2/3's of them are young males fleeing Syria not families. It's so easy to see through the BS.

Of course once they get to the new "Homeland" they will try to change it to suit themselves. DUH... Why are we shocked and what did we expect??


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

seems pretty stupid. They can have an excused absence if they want to do there religious holiday. Why do other Jewish, Christian, and Atheist students have to not go to school. Seems unfair, if they want to stay home with the kids by all means stay home with the kids. Trying to push your religion onto others is wrong. Christian, Jewish or Muslim everyone needs to stop trying to convert everyone else and just settle down.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Teddy Had it Right!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

So Did Vlad...
No wonder he was selected by Forbes as the most powerful person in the world.

This is one time our elected leaders should pay attention to the advice of Vladimir Putin.

I would suggest that not only our leaders but every citizen of USA should pay attention to this advice. How scary is that?

It is a sad day when a Communist Leader makes more sense than
our LEADERS here in the U.S.A. but here it is!


Vladimir Putin's speech - SHORTEST SPEECH EVER.

On August 04, 2013, Vladimir Putin, the Russian president, addressed the Duma, (Russian Parliament), and gave a speech about the tensions with minorities in Russia:

"In Russia, live like Russians. Any minority, from anywhere, if it wants to live in Russia, to work and eat in Russia, it should speak Russian, and should respect the Russian laws. If they prefer Sharia Law, and live the life of Muslim's then we advise them to go to those places where that's the state law.

"Russia does not need Muslim minorities. Minorities need Russia, and we will not grant them special privileges, or try to change our laws to fit their desires, no matter how loud they yell 'discrimination'. We will not tolerate disrespect of our Russian culture. We better learn from the suicides of America, England, Holland and France , if we are to survive as a nation. The Muslims are taking over those countries and they will not take over Russia. The Russian customs and traditions are not compatible with the lack of culture or the primitive ways of Sharia Law and Muslims.

"When this honorable legislative body thinks of creating new laws, it should have in mind the Russian national interest first, observing that the Muslims Minorities Are Not Russians."

The politicians in the Duma gave Putin a five minute standing ovation.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> The United states used to pay a ransom to the Barbary pirates(Muslims) to allow safe passage through their waters.
> In 1786, Thomas Jefferson and John Adams met with the ambassador from Tripoli, a Muslim. They asked about why his region was pirating American ships and enslaving their people, and why that area of the world held hostility toward the new country of America if they had never had previous contact with either of each other. The ambassador's response was cringe-worthy. He claimed that these acts were their *RIGHT* because Islam's law was written based on the prophet's words, and that any country that did not recognize their authority were considered sinners and that it was their "right and duty to make war upon them wherever they could be found." This stuck with Jefferson.
> The United States continued to pay that ransom for the next 15 years.
> 
> ...


Here's the whole story...
Thomas Jefferson Patriot and Prophet:
Here's a historical fact,
Before the Revolutionary War American ships were under the protection of the British Navy, during the war France offered protection to American Vessels. After the war the Americans were on their own, Hence the formation of the US Navy.
In 1784 while Jefferson was the American Minister to France, he questioned why the Euopeans were paying ransom money to the Islamic nations of Algiers, Tunis, Moracco and Tripoli collecivly called the Barbary Coast. The United States themselves paid high ransoms to these Barbary Pirates and Jefferson opposed these actions. He proposed a coalition of nations to force these Islamic states into perpetual peace. But Congress was disinterested in this plan and continued to pay the ransom demands for their pirated vessels and crews.
In 1786 Jefferson and John Adams confronted the Tripoli ambassador to Britain and asked what right his nation had to attack American ships and enslave their crews.
He claimed that the right was founded on the laws of their prophet and written in the Koran that all nations who didn't acknowledge their authority, were sinners, and that it was not only their right and duty to make war upon these sinners (JIHAD) wherever they could be found, but to make slaves of all they could and a Muslim slain in battle was garaunteed a place in Paradise.
Despite the objections of many notable Americans , including George Washington, Congress continued to pay these absurd ransoms and bribes. over the next 15 years America paid over one million dollars (this was 20% of the US Governments total anual revenue) to these Barbary Muslims.
In 1801 Jefferson was sworn in as the 3rd US President and Tripoli demanded a payment of $225,000 plus $$25,000 per year thereafter. That's when things dramatically changed!
Jefferson told the pasha what he could do with his demands. The pasha response was to chop down the flagppole in front of the US consulate and declared war on the United States. Jefferson always thought the US Navy should be used to defend the US coastlines but after watching his nation be cowed by Islamic thuggery he decided to meet force with force.
He dispatched a squadron of frigates to the Mediterranean to teach the Muslim nations of the Barbary coast a lesson they would never forget He authorize the US Navy to sieze all vessels and goods
When Algiers and Tunis who were used to American cowerdice and aquiescence and saw the US had the will and might to strike, they quickly abandanded their allegiance to Tripoli.
None the less the war lasted 4 years with Tripoli. The bravery of the United States Marines led to the line "to the shores of Tripoli" in the Marine Corp hymn and they would be forever called "Leathernecks" for the leather collars of their uniforms that prevented their heads from being chopped of by Muslim scimitars when boarding their ships.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I think they said.. "you must fight well or pay well"
> 
> we use to fight well... now our politicians pay well


MM, you do mean get paid well, right?

It seems they profit by the prophet for looking the other way.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The day of reconning will soon come. Will it be to late?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> It was raw violence that has stopped each Great Jihad. After the last Great Jihad, the West moved forward financially and the Muslim world stayed behind. Everything changed when oil was found under the feet of the camels. Now, they have bought governments, payed for the construction of mosques throughout the West (thereby claiming the lands for Allah) and are moving people into those lands.
> 
> Making matters worse, the people of the West have succumbed to the notion of political correctness and multiculturalism while at the same time becoming less spiritual and more carnal. Western societies are dying at their own hands and Islam is, once again, on the march.


umm..... and all of this has/is happening by coincidence to line up the events foretold (note to self... do not use the word prophesy on the forum) about in that great book we all really really love to discuss/debate?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> seems pretty stupid. They can have an excused absence if they want to do there religious holiday. Why do other Jewish, Christian, and Atheist students have to not go to school. Seems unfair, if they want to stay home with the kids by all means stay home with the kids. Trying to push your religion onto others is wrong. Christian, Jewish or Muslim everyone needs to stop trying to convert everyone else and just settle down.


no one is trying to convert anyone, except the muzslimes.

Those Christian and Jewish holidays were installed for the majority of the American people,

Besides the muzslimes do not want to become part of the country, they want it to be theirs.

There were no muzslimes here when the war for independence was fought, those holidays were earned.

Don't believe the BS the POtuS says, there is no "rich muzslime heritage" intertwined with the building of this country.

Why should that garbage get their way, they did nothing to earn it.

They and their BS "religion" ARE the problem arising here, just like in Europe and England.

Let them get into power and you will see the traditional faiths disappear along with the believers of said religions.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Well once we are all gone or dead it should be an epic battle between Muslims and the illegal crowd from south of the border because they come here and do the same thing.


Yeah Sasquatch, they all come here and do the same thing....breed like rats. We should impose universal sterilization on any incoming refugees or illegal aliens when captured.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> Here's the whole story...
> Thomas Jefferson Patriot and Prophet:
> Here's a historical fact,
> Before the Revolutionary War American ships were under the protection of the British Navy, during the war France offered protection to American Vessels. After the war the Americans were on their own, Hence the formation of the US Navy.
> ...


I chose to summarize the story.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

There is an old saying 'Nice guys finish last" 

when it comes to muslims, they do not understand nice.. they view nice as weakness... 

We are trying to be nice to people that only understand the sword

I have said it before - we need to expel every non-American muslim..revoke student visas, revoke work visas, revoke all visas for vacation or for family visits

If possible we should revoke citizenship to anybody that professes Islam as their faith..

Muslims are like rats... there really is NO acceptable quantity to have in your house.... If you have rats - you have rats and you try to get rid of them all

IS there any country today that is controlled by muslims that is not a CRAP HOLE


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> IS there any country today that is controlled by muslims that is not a CRAP HOLE


Dubai is one of the most advanced cities in the world.
(from Wikipedia)


> "Article 7 of the UAE's Provisional Constitution declares Islam the official state religion of the UAE. The government subsidises almost 95% of mosques and employs all Imams; approximately 5% of mosques are entirely private, and several large mosques have large private endowments.[102] All mosques in Dubai are managed by the Government of Dubai and all Imams are also appointed by the Government. An Imam caught preaching racism or religious hatred or caught promoting Islamic extremism is usually jailed and deported."


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Dubai is one of the most advanced cities in the world.
> (from Wikipedia)


Absolutely.

Libya was another country where the citizenry was educated and society was stable. Syria wasn't quite the same, but head and shoulders better than many. Neither of them were militant enough for Jihad Barry.

But, what of the Christians who are also fleeing from death? You know, those who are more likely to understand and support the very notions our system of justice is based?



> The Obama administration never seems to miss an opportunity to display its bias for Muslims against Christians. The U.S. State Dept. is in the habit of inviting scores of Muslim representatives but denying visas to solitary Christian representatives. While habitually ignoring the slaughter of Christians at hands of Boko Haram, the administration called for the "human rights" of the jihadi murderers. And when persecuted Egyptian Copts planned on joining the anti-Muslim Brotherhood revolution, Obama said no. Then there is the situation that every Arab nation the Obama administration has meddled in -- for example, Libya and Syria -- has seen a dramatic nosedive in the human rights of Christian minorities.
> 
> The Obama administration's bias is evident even regarding the Iraqi Christians' illegal crossing of the U.S.-Mexico border, the occasion on which they were arrested. WND correctly observes: "At the same time the Obama administration [is] deporting Christians, it has over the years allowed in hundreds of Muslim migrants from Africa and the Middle East who crossed the Southern border the same way the Chaldeans did."
> 
> ...


Read more at Obama Throws Christian Refugees To Lions


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

For those who don't click the link and read more, here is what 4:100 says:



> And whoever emigrates for the cause of Allah will find on the earth many locations and abundance. And whoever leaves his home as an emigrant to Allah and His Messenger and then death overtakes him -- his reward has already become incumbent upon Allah.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Dubai is one of the most advanced cities in the world.
> (from Wikipedia)


I mentioned countries and you talk about a CITY...

San Diego is nice but I still do not want to live in California


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I mentioned countries and you talk about a CITY...
> 
> San Diego is nice but I still do not want to live in California


Alright, most of the UAE is prosperous.
Dubai and Abu Dhabi are just highlights.

The point still stands, they are controlled by Muslims, and hold Muslim law as federal law.
Backwards? Yes.
Crap holes? No.


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

opps wrong post.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> opps wrong post.


I noticed that.

I've done that, before, and couldn't figure out how I posted in the wrong thread.

Glad to see I am not the only one who can pull that off!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

So I see Muslims out there that seem to live and let live. Are these people too chicken to follow the directives of their
Teachings? Are they muslim in name only and don’t really believe the teachings but to preserve their life, pretend to
be a true believer? Do they draw a line at murdering people because they aren’t a fellow muslim? Wish I knew. I find it 
so difficult to trust muslims now, even though a fellow worker was one and would have given you the shirt off his back. 
If there are muslims out there that don’t believe their teachings, why do they still profess to be muslim? Maybe it is the 
upbringing. I was brought up to believe the teachings of my church, I spent 4 years in divinity school BUT I find it hard to 
accept certain aspects of the teachings. Being in divinity school I have sat down and talked with the professors many times
about my concerns. Unfortunately the talks have never really helped me, yet I profess to be a XXXXX, (religion not
mentioned so as not to offend anyone). Do muslims have the same concerns about their teachings that is ok to murder, rape, 
etc. because their religious teaching says it’s ok? I find it difficult to believe and understand how a religious man can not
stand up and say, “No, this is wrong. I will not condone torture, murder, rape and mutilation.” I suppose if you are trained
from a young enough age to believe something, most will believe it to the dying day. I have to believe this, as I see how 
the progressives have indoctrinated our young in school that progressivism is right. So I guess I need to keep my guard up
and not relax around muslims, because it seems that extremist muslims want to behead all infidels and moderate muslims 
want the extremist muslims to behead all infidels.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

yah,yah yah-you and all the others that said the exact same thing -so you going to push out all the catholic Mexicans? the Jews the southern Baptist, the wickens, budists ,nudists and other religious factions in this country? -good luck your going to need it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> yah,yah yah-you and all the others that said the exact same thing -so you going to push out all the catholic Mexicans? the Jews the southern Baptist, the wickens, budists ,nudists and other religious factions in this country? -good luck your going to need it.


Not one of the groups come with an ideology that demands the overthrowing of indigenous governments and the installation of their own form of rule.

Nudists? Really? That's a religion, philosophy or ideology?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

yes but that is a lot of people that are going to be po'd at the muzzies isn't it.
and nudists would prolly really piss off the muzzies they don'r wear berka's now do they.
religion, philosophy or ideology =what's the difference.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

take Christmas away and see how fast their reign lasts
bleep bleep it's gone.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

What time is it?


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Somebody comment a few days ago....
> 
> they are leaving other places to move to better places which they will then make just like the place they left...
> 
> My view is that Islam is a satanic cult


Very much the same outcome as lefties from the left coast move to red states. Go figure.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

islam is a socio-political ideology of world domination. People, get that through your head. It is NOT a "religion" and thus it should not be afforded any privileges. islamists want to convert or kill you. PERIOD.

If the US wants to make it another 100 years or so, we must allow NO MORE ISLAMISTS INTO THE COUNTRY. Matter of fact, we should seal the borders of all entries for at least 10 years. All these student visas are a joke and most have ill intent on their agenda toward the west.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Much like Europe has already done we are signing our own death warrant. Whether they are militant or seemingly benevolent mussies there purpose is to invade , convert / kill, or enslave. I honestly can't see why people do not see their true intentions after having made themselves very clear in words, print. and action. Send them all back and shut the border down till we at least have a logical answer on our immigration policies. We are going to wake up one day dead, or as slaves and we will have done it to ourselves.


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

Slippy said:


> islam is a socio-political ideology of world domination. People, get that through your head. It is NOT a "religion" and thus it should not be afforded any privileges. islamists want to convert or kill you. PERIOD.
> 
> If the US wants to make it another 100 years or so, we must allow NO MORE ISLAMISTS INTO THE COUNTRY. Matter of fact, we should seal the borders of all entries for at least 10 years. All these student visas are a joke and most have ill intent on their agenda toward the west.


Maybe we should start a petition for Trump to round up all the muslims first? Then the we can deal with the illgeals and thoses on welfare in the inner cities! Even if he is not the winner he will at least start the conversation. Should be able to revoke citizenship if they are muslims right?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> Maybe we should start a petition for Trump to round up all the muslims first? Then the we can deal with the illgeals and thoses on welfare in the inner cities! Even if he is not the winner he will at least start the conversation. Should be able to revoke citizenship if they are muslims right?


You are a closet lib, or a troll or both, right???

DEPORT all those immigrants or so called refugees who will not swear allegiance to the United States of America.

DEPORT all those who will not denounce the tenants of Izslime and are constantly calling for the installation of shitrea law.

The libtards are allowing our enemies to subvert this country, the joke is on them and their queer buddies, they will get the sword in the end!

At least when the time comes I will die a warrior for the Christian/ American beliefs I hold, not like a sheeple swaying with the herd.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> The United states used to pay a ransom to the Barbary pirates(Muslims) to allow safe passage through their waters.
> In 1786, Thomas Jefferson and John Adams met with the ambassador from Tripoli, a Muslim. They asked about why his region was pirating American ships and enslaving their people, and why that area of the world held hostility toward the new country of America if they had never had previous contact with either of each other. The ambassador's response was cringe-worthy. He claimed that these acts were their *RIGHT* because Islam's law was written based on the prophet's words, and that any country that did not recognize their authority were considered sinners and that it was their "right and duty to make war upon them wherever they could be found." This stuck with Jefferson.
> The United States continued to pay that ransom for the next 15 years.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this post.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> You are a closet lib, or a troll or both, right???
> 
> DEPORT all those immigrants or so called refugees who will not swear allegiance to the United States of America.
> 
> ...


Amen.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Much like Europe has already done we are signing our own death warrant. Whether they are militant or seemingly benevolent mussies there purpose is to invade , convert / kill, or enslave. I honestly can't see why people do not see their true intentions after having made themselves very clear in words, print. and action. Send them all back and shut the border down till we at least have a logical answer on our immigration policies. We are going to wake up one day dead, or as slaves and we will have done it to ourselves.


I will be no slave, and as long as I breath neither will you.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

and yes deport the bastagage who will not swear allegiance to the USA.
who will not obey our laws and customs and respect them.
and if they try to come back -bring back the guillotine on national TV with it's own channel called -eye for eye.


----------



## dpadams6 (Nov 8, 2012)

At least we have Russia and China, prepping to take on isis in Syria and possibly Iraq. Maybe that will encourage the U.S. To finally annihilate those evil bastards. It would be a start


----------



## dpadams6 (Nov 8, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> So Did Vlad...
> No wonder he was selected by Forbes as the most powerful person in the world.
> 
> This is one time our elected leaders should pay attention to the advice of Vladimir Putin.
> ...


Wow. Just wow. If only that was thinking in the U.S.


----------



## Robb_b (Aug 3, 2015)

dpadams6 said:


> At least we have Russia and China, prepping to take on isis in Syria and possibly Iraq. Maybe that will encourage the U.S. To finally annihilate those evil bastards. It would be a start


I hate to say it but I think Russia and China are coming for us. Isis worries me but not like they do.


----------



## dpadams6 (Nov 8, 2012)

Robb_b said:


> I hate to say it but I think Russia and China are coming for us. Isis worries me but not like they do.


Yes. That's possible too. They are teaming up and putting dipshit in a bind /corner.


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> You are a closet lib, or a troll or both, right???
> 
> DEPORT all those immigrants or so called refugees who will not swear allegiance to the United States of America.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure where that came from, but I am glad you are a warrior for Jesus! All Muslims are the WRONG religion and they are following a false idol! Which makes them more likely to do bad things and justify there actions! We all know this just look how they have attacked the country again and again! The illgeals tend to be Catholic or Christian at least. They would be far less dangerous, as they are still children of God! If a few atheists got rounded up with the Muslims well I'm sure they might start praying to come back!  So that might be a win win! haha. This is a Christian nation, those who are not should be kindly asked to leave. Or rounded up as I suggested. God Bless you and thanks for being a man of God. Been feeling like not to many people have Jesus in their hearts here! Hope we can change that! Maybe we can start a prayer thread where we can pray for members here? Would that be acceptable or is praying here NOT acceptable?


----------

